# Led ?!?



## Cobiacatcher (Sep 30, 2007)

For you guys running LED set ups, off batteries, what kind of lights are you using and how many?

I want to set up my 14' Grizzly, I have used halogens and a genny before, I am wanting to stay away from the generator (or I would go with HPS)

I currently use LED for wade gigging, I ordered some from Ebay and made some wading lights. I have the pure whites now and they are awful in water that is not gin clear. So I know I will be buying the warm whites.

Any pictures of your setup would be helpful! Thanks in advance, Chad :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## OHenry (Apr 28, 2011)

Check out Jerries' lights. Light weight, bright, and available in different colors. I use the warm and they work great for me.
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Led-Flounde...909529?hash=item2c939a1459:g:V8QAAOSwq7JT~TkA


----------



## dsar592 (Oct 12, 2007)

I'm running 6 50 watt and 2 27 watt on two 27 amp walmart batteries. I have floundered for 6 hours and did not notice any dimming of the lights. My lights are almost 3 years old and when I got them the warm white were not available so mine are the cool white. Some people are putting the yellow film on their lights but I have not tried it. I ordered mine from a guy on bowfishingcountry.com I'm sure you can find them on amazon ore ebay though.


----------



## D3cept1on (Apr 23, 2010)

I have the 4foot light barail flounder pro 2600 on the front of my rig. and a 1600 lumen led cob lights projecting out to the sides all under water and they work great. I run 3 27 series batteris for the lights and trolling motor and can get an out 8-10 hours out of them depending on the current.


----------



## Cobiacatcher (Sep 30, 2007)

those bowfishingcountry.com guys are serious about their lights!! WOW.. Great info on there though. Thanks for the responses.


----------



## grumpy old man (Dec 20, 2009)

i currently run two loomis 6 cree lights and they put out 14,400 lumens and only draw 3-4 amps. they also do well in dirty water. check out the website LOOMISLED. I've used a lot of different lights in approx 45 years of floundering, and i like leds. those air boat prop driven rigs with a dozen above water lights powered by generators, just take away so much of the enjoyment of being out at night under the stars enjoying the solitude you can't get during the day on the water. jmho.


----------



## Cobiacatcher (Sep 30, 2007)

grumpy old man said:


> i currently run two loomis 6 cree lights and they put out 14,400 lumens and only draw 3-4 amps. they also do well in dirty water. check out the website LOOMISLED. I've used a lot of different lights in approx 45 years of floundering, and i like leds. those air boat prop driven rigs with a dozen above water lights powered by generators, just take away so much of the enjoyment of being out at night under the stars enjoying the solitude you can't get during the day on the water. jmho.


Couldn't agree more, I like the peace and quiet which is why I am wanting to try out LED, no generator. I looked at those lights, they look nice but too expensive for me right now. I'd like to find some cheap lights, maybe off ebay or amazon.


----------



## D3cept1on (Apr 23, 2010)

http://www.fishinglightsetc.com/


----------

